
Multiline Shebang – Rosetta Code - gurjeet
https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Multiline_shebang
======
gurjeet
I recently discovered the multi-command shebangs and started using it to
develop scripts in Golang. E.g. `//usr/bin/env true; go run `dirname $0`/*.go;
exit $?` at the top of my Golang code's `main` package makes it a Golang
script.

The multi-line shebangs take it a step further, and am glad this page exists
as it documents how to do it in various languages.

